# Stadium and Arena Models



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a German shop which is selling stadium models.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Future Kyle Field. @TexAgs:



















https://twitter.com/TexAgs


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Losing designs/models for the new Valencia stadium. From Kurt on Flickr:














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/khaugli/

Winning design:


----------



## AndyParsons0603 (Jun 30, 2013)

Danbury Mint Sports used to produce a whole raft of stadium models for a lot of the US stadiums, they did some english football grounds too, i've got a model of Villa Park pre-the new main stand


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

AndyParsons0603 said:


> Danbury Mint Sports used to produce a whole raft of stadium models for a lot of the US stadiums, they did some english football grounds too, i've got a model of Villa Park pre-the new main stand


Owner's Box Build Your Own Yankee Stadium 1:1600 scale model


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Owner's Box Build Your Own Yankee Stadium 1:1600 scale model.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Wrigley Field model for the renovation efforts.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow nice. What do fans think of the scoreboard going up in left? It's going to block a large chunk of the view for seats on top of the houses.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Another Wrigley Field renovation model.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Model of Seattle's old Sick's Stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Luzhniki Stadium*



Ranma Saotome said:


> October 28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spartak Stadium*


----------



## shhyvoodoo (May 21, 2010)

ogonek said:


> Spartak Stadium


 My god could you imagine how bad ahhh that would have been if they put that transparent roof on the stadium itself?!?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

RMB2007 said:


> Losing designs/models for the new Valencia stadium. From Kurt on Flickr:...


I always really liked this proposal. Would love it in my city if there was ever a need for a large Soccer/Rugby Stadium.


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

shhyvoodoo said:


> My god could you imagine how bad ahhh that would have been if they put that transparent roof on the stadium itself?!?


this is specifically to show the bowl of the stadium on the layout


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> This 1:200 scale model was built for internationally recognised German architects Gerkan, Marg and Partners. It was one of two architectural models of the stadium that Amalgam made for GMP (the second being shown to the right) which had to be constructed in a very short time frame. They formed part of a competition bid for the new Munich football stadium.


www.amalgam-models.co.uk/projects/munich-stadium-gmp/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@ChopAttack:



> Model of SunTrust Park





















https://twitter.com/ChopAttack


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

London Olympic Stadium



> Cross-section model showing the East Stand in football mode:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tokyo's future stadium:


----------

